# Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

...You're not Rachel.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Tyson Kidd certainly isn't doing too well these days.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Somebody ALWAYS beats me to posting this shit by like 2 minutes.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> ...You're not Rachel.


Meh, saw em' thought why not

Plus she only ever posts the first match then fucks off anyway..


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Meh, saw em' thought why not
> 
> Plus she only ever posts the first match then fucks off anyway..


I know. She does that to lead me on.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

> Michael Cole was brought out for the 100th episode.


way to ruin an episode of NXT. How about we bring Regal out for SD hmm?



> Titus grabbed the mic and thanked the crowd for nothing. He proceeded to gain heat as he went on a tirade about his useless fans and pro, Hornswoggle. He was booed out of the arena.


wat. LOL hahaha there goes his chances of winning


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Titus turning heel? Niiice. And how many times has Slater lost in a row now?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

More spoilers:

Yoshi Tatsu and Trent Barretta vs Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks. Tag match. Hawkins and Reks win after a cane shot and DDT. 

*Maxine and Johnny Curtis are having a wedding inside the ring next.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

GCA-FF said:


> Titus turning heel? Niiice. And how many times has Slater lost in a row now?


20 or 21.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

This show is sickening me. JUST END IT ALREADY!!! FDJKFJKJFD4fdkfjdk 

GOD.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

and NXT continues into week 70000000000000000000003333333444455566677788888999990000 how many dumb ass points is O'Neil ahead by now ?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Why is NXT still going on? SMH


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

NXT where careers go to die .


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Curt's cane is lethal.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Curt's cane is lethal.


I believe it has a name. 

No really.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Kentonbomb said:


> I believe it has a name.
> 
> No really.


Any idea what he calls it?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Random O'Neil heel turn. I'm not sure that's going to help him.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

MegaHeat said:


> Why is NXT still going on? SMH


short answer its still going because WWE gave contracts to all 3 remaining rookies but now they realise there all shit and are going no where so they just stick a few jobbers on the show with them to fill the shows time slot .


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> The Johnny Curtis and Maxine wedding started off with a mediocre Elvis impersonation. Curtis entered in a leather jacket and tuxedo shirt. Derrick interrupted and revealed he was not the one behind the email, but Curtis was. The two brawled over Maxine as the crowd got a pretzel. Maxine held him and Derrick ended the fight. The two kissed and NXT ended.


So much for the grand finale to THAT storyline. :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Any idea what he calls it?


Probably something to do with the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> NXT where careers go to die .


This. Exactly. But at least they are still on camera.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Probably something to do with the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


Splinter? :hmm:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Any idea what he calls it?


It was on Midcard Mafia. I think it's called Neil or something.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Random O'Neil heel turn. I'm not sure that's going to help him.


not that he had any real talent anyway but O'Neil has been irrelevant ever since he posted a pic of his schlong on his twitter then tried to say some one hacked his phone when we all no the filthy bastard posted it himself .


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> not that he had any real talent anyway but O'Neil has been irrelevant ever since he posted a pic of his schlong on his twitter then tried to say some one hack his phone when we all no the filthy bastard posted it himself .


O'Neil was irrelevant long before he made it a wang.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dem spoilers. :lmao @ NXT. Utter trash


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Goldust and Aksana's wedding >>>>>>>>> Johnny Curtis and Maxine's wedding.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> NXT where careers go to die .


As long as it's Heath Slater's, I'm all for it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> short answer its still going because WWE gave contracts to all 3 remaining rookies but now they realise there all shit and are going no where so they just stick a few jobbers on the show with them to fill the shows time slot .


NXT isn't NXT anymore. It's just a third brand now.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> O'Neil was irrelevant long before he made it a wang.


yeah i guess your right he never was that big in the first place


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> NXT isn't NXT anymore. It's just a third brand now.


Pretty much. The rights to Maxine's pussy is apparently the championship.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Pretty much. The rights to Maxine's pussy is apparently the championship.


To be fair, that's a championship I would be perfectly willing to chase


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> To be fair, that's a championship I would be perfectly willing to chase


Don't bother. I hear it's hot potatoed all the time.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Pretty much. The rights to Maxine's pussy is apparently the championship.


its a prize worth having dont knock it 8*D


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Don't bother. I hear it's hot potatoed all the time.


Eh, one title reign's enough for me haha


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Eh, one title reign's enough for me haha


It's not about how many times you've had it, but how long you held it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Pretty much. The rights to Maxine's pussy is apparently the championship.


When you put that way, who wouldn't want to be on the show?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> yeah i guess your right he never was that big in the first place


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Where's the show being taped? Holy damn, it's late for me here


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Superstars spoilers:*

Tamina pinned Natalya with a Superfly splash off the top.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Is Natalya the next Jillian?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Borias said:


>


indeed


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Is Natalya the next Jillian?


No. Jillian actually wrestled longer than 30 seconds before getting pinned.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

at least the match might be longer since its on superstars


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Jillian was a jobber, but I can recall her wrestling a good 4-5 minutes before getting pinned, and that was a basic Raw match at the time. ALOT has changed in the past 2-3 years.



> at least the match might be longer since its on superstars


This also kinda confirms SmackDown won't have a Divas match tonight.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Is Natalya the next Jillian?


well both peroxide blondes and have fake tits your half way there .


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Has Natalya stopped sucking Michael Hayes cock or something? the constant jobbing is brutal.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Has Natalya stopped sucking Michael Hayes cock or something? the constant jobbing is brutal.


Let's put it this way. The pin-up strong movement of 2011 lost the war.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Has Natalya stopped sucking Michael Hayes cock or something? the constant jobbing is brutal.


Rosa is working double shifts with that apparently.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> This also kinda confirms SmackDown won't have a Divas match tonight.


thank the lord for that


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> *Superstars spoilers:*
> 
> Tamina pinned Natalya with a Superfly splash off the top.


Fuck. I don't understand why they're pushing Tamina so hard, or practically burying Natalya.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Rosa is working double shifts with that apparently.


One testicle for every Colon cousin. Sorry Carlito, but Rosa's mouth only opens so far.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

It's really sad what their doing to nattie,but she actually has talent which is a big no no when it comes to the divas in wwe.I still can't believe Beth is the diva's champion, you would think it would belong to alicia fox,kelly,or some other talentless bimbo.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok.. Natalya keeps jobbing for Tamina, who knows why. WWE needs Beth Phoenix back!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is Natalya constantly jobbing to Tamina?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Why is Natalya constantly jobbing to Tamina?


Who knows? 

About time you showed up, btw.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Has Natalya stopped sucking Michael Hayes cock or something? the constant jobbing is brutal.


maybe she refused to swallow with Rosa actually doing something Hayes needs a new cum dumpster .


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> It's really sad what their doing to nattie,but she actually has talent which is a big no no when it comes to the divas in wwe.I still can't believe Beth is the diva's champion, you would think it would belong to alicia fox,kelly,or some other talentless bimbo.


At the rate she's winning, I expect Tamina to squash Beth within a couple weeks. Is there a divas match at the Rumble yet?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

CMBryanDanielson said:


> Ok.. Natalya keeps jobbing for Tamina, who knows why. WWE needs Beth Phoenix back!


Where is Beth anyways?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the most logical reason is this - Natalya is nothing to the company without Beth Phoenix by her side.



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Where is Beth anyways?


Injured. Courtesy of Alicia Botch.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

1. Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes defeated Justin Gabriel. 

Here's the first part of Smackdown.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Only one match for superstars? why even bother


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> well both peroxide blondes and have fake tits your half way there .


Actually Natalya is a real blonde.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Pretty much. The rights to Maxine's pussy is apparently the championship.


At least they've made it more prestigious than they've made U.S. Championship.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Where is Beth anyways?


I'm going with witness protection program.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> I think the most logical reason is this - Natalya is nothing to the company without Beth Phoenix by her side.


It shouldn't be like that though,Natalya is equally as talented.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> At least they've made it more prestigious than they've made U.S. Championship.


Woo woo woo, you know it bro.



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> It shouldn't be like that though,Natalya is equally as talented.


That's not how Vince sees it, apparently.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Only one match for superstars? why even bother


Correction: One match for Smackdown on Superstars this week.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I think the most logical reason is this - Natalya is nothing to the company without Beth Phoenix by her side.


Which is a shame since Natalya is the best wrestler on the divas roster. She shouldn't be jobbing like she has.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> I think the most logical reason is this - Natalya is nothing to the company without Beth Phoenix by her side.
> 
> 
> 
> Injured. Courtesy of Alicia Botch.


I know I never post on here, if I ever have before lol, but Beth's been fine for weeks and has been wrestling every houseshow. WWE has just opted not to use her.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> Correction: One match for Smackdown on Superstars this week.


Yeah, but why bother changing the apron and everything else just for one 4 minute match, then they have to change it again for Smackdown.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> 1. Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes defeated Justin Gabriel.
> 
> Here's the first part of Smackdown.


Nice to see Cody keep winning.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

.MCH said:


> I know I never post on here, if I ever have before lol, but Beth's been fine for weeks and has been wrestling every houseshow. WWE has just opted not to use her.


If that's the case, then that's bullshit. Just goes to show you how much WWE cares about the Divas Championship, or who's holding it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> 1. Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes defeated Justin Gabriel.
> 
> Here's the first part of Smackdown.


Maybe Gabriel will start getting lined up for an IC title shot.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Maybe Gabriel will start getting lined up for an IC title shot.


After just losing to the actual champion?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Maybe Gabriel will start getting lined up for an IC title shot.


I guess it depends how Rhodes beat him.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Justin vs Cody should be a good match.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I guess it depends how Rhodes beat him.


Don't forget about Rhodes vs. Goldust.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Maybe Gabriel will start getting lined up for an IC title shot.


It's just a match to make Cody look strong going into the Rumble. Goldust will be the next challenger for the IC Title.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I guess it depends how Rhodes beat him.


I'm pretty sure it's just to keep Cody occupied seeing as he's headed into a feud with someone who's currently inactive.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> After just losing to the actual champion?


He has to start somewhere. Gabriel has pretty much beaten heel jobbers so losing would still add credibility as long as it wasn't a complete squash.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> If that's the case, then that's bullshit. Just goes to show you how much WWE cares about the Divas Championship, or who's holding it.


Well I just assumed they were going with Alicia as the next challenger but clearly something went down that caused that feud to end (plus Alicia obviously hasn't been punished for the finish since she's still appearing and winning her matches) and for Beth to just disappear. 

Nothing's come out about her having heat but her and Natalya have to be in a doghouse. They were randomly broken up with no explanation, Natalya's become a complete jobber and Beth's nowhere to be found since being squashed by Alicia, clean.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> If that's the case, then that's bullshit. Just goes to show you how much WWE cares about the Divas Championship, or who's holding it.


what do you expect Fox absolutely squashed her about 2 or 3 weeks back .


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's just a match to make Cody look strong going into the Rumble. Goldust will be the next challenger for the IC Title.


Dat right dere.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Don't forget about Rhodes vs. Goldust.


I'd like to see Cody vs someone current before going to feud with Goldust. Something about back to back older legends doesn't seem as credible as mixing in a feud with someone a bit younger.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I lol'ed when Fox beat Phoenix in 1 minute.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

.MCH said:


> Nothing's come out about her having heat but her and Natalya have to be in a doghouse. They were randomly broken up with no explanation, Natalya's become a complete jobber and Beth's nowhere to be found since being squashed by Alicia, clean.


I think you're on to something right their.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

This is my 6,666th post.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

World champ Daniel Bryan comes out first for a promo. Explains that what the Big Show did last week was a sin and that he pretended to be sorry. The crowd is all over Bryan as a heel. Bryan is awesome in this role. He says AJ put herself in that position because she loves him. He says Show should do the right thing and just quit. Don't know how this will come off on TV but the crowd hates this guy.

Cody Rhodes vs. Hornswoggle. Justin Gabriel came out to stick up for Hornswoggle and take his place. Rhodes wins with his finisher.

Mark Henry is in the back next and spins the wheel. He gets a Lumberjack match. He says Daniel Bryan is next in the Hall of Pain.

more indepth.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan still getting heel heat. Good for him.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I wonder if Aksana is the one behind the wheel?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> This is my 6,666th post.


:lmao Congrats!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> :lmao Congrats!


Thanks. I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Dragon is one of the best things about mainstream wrestling right now,so good to see him in this new heel role its awesome.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I wonder if Aksana is the one behind the wheel?


Nah. I imagine her behind a switchboard so that someone can push her buttons.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Nah. I imagine her behind a switchboard so that someone can push her buttons.


:hmm: I see what you did there...


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> World champ Daniel Bryan comes out first for a promo. Explains that what the Big Show did last week was a sin and that he pretended to be sorry. The crowd is all over Bryan as a heel. Bryan is awesome in this role. He says AJ put herself in that position because she loves him. He says Show should do the right thing and just quit. Don't know how this will come off on TV but the crowd hates this guy.
> 
> Cody Rhodes vs. Hornswoggle. Justin Gabriel came out to stick up for Hornswoggle and take his place. Rhodes wins with his finisher.
> 
> Mark Henry is in the back next and spins the wheel. He gets a Lumberjack match. He says Daniel Bryan is next in the Hall of Pain.


Nice to see Bryan is getting more credible as a heel, I'm warming up slowly that this is a great role for him, time will tell.

As for Rhodes vs. Gabriel, why the heck did they need Hornswoggle there?! ugh, just fire him off!

And Henry vs Bryan in a Lumberjack match? Should be interesting, my bets are that Big Show's gonna attack Bryan or vice-versa, Bryan getting a cheap shot to Show.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> This is my 6,666th post.


congrats now reward your self by getting a life :flip i kid i kid  or do i 8*D


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CMBryanDanielson said:


> Nice to see Bryan is getting more credible as a heel, I'm warming up slowly that this is a great role for him, time will tell.
> 
> *As for Rhodes vs. Gabriel, why the heck did they need Hornswoggle there?! ugh, just fire him off!
> *
> And Henry vs Bryan in a Lumberjack match? Should be interesting, my bets are that Big Show's gonna attack Bryan or vice-versa, Bryan getting a cheap shot to Show.


Maybe Rhodes got lucky with the roulette  My guess is WWE had nothing for Rhodes this week so they decided to go with what he has been doing in the recent house shows.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> congrats now reward your self by getting a life :flip i kid i kid  or do i 8*D


What's a life? :lmao


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Maybe Rhodes got lucky with the roulette  My guess is WWE had nothing for Rhodes this week so they decided to go with what he has been doing in the recent house shows.


I can imagine the roulette saying: "Luck of the Irish match" or something like that


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Maybe Rhodes got lucky with the roulette  My guess is WWE had nothing for Rhodes this week so they decided to go with what he has been doing in the recent house shows.


They have nothing for him until the Rumble, it's obvious, he'll eliminate some jobbers/midcarders and then BAM! Goldust's music hits and he eliminates Cody, starting the feud between the two.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

> Brodus Clay comes out for a dance off next against Vickie Guerrero. Total heat for Vickie. This woman can't dance and the crowd is behind Clay. He wins the dance off and Vickie tries to dance again when William Regal comes out and pleads with the people not to laugh at her and escorts her away. Brodus then insults Regal and challenges him to a dance off. Wrestling purists are rolling in their graves. When Regal starts dancing, Clay catches Regal with a splash and dances around the ring.


Trollus Clay .


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> Brodus Clay comes out for a dance off next against Vickie Guerrero. Total heat for Vickie. This woman can't dance and the crowd is behind Clay. He wins the dance off and Vickie tries to dance again when William Regal comes out and pleads with the people not to laugh at her and escorts her away. Brodus then insults Regal and challenges him to a dance off. Wrestling purists are rolling in their graves. When Regal starts dancing, Clay catches Regal with a splash and dances around the ring.


Somebody call me mama!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They have nothing for him until the Rumble, it's obvious, he'll eliminate some jobbers/midcarders and then BAM! Goldust's music hits and he eliminates Cody, starting the feud between the two.


It's looking like Rhodes will be one of the first 2 entrants ala Orton in 2004.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

the source for those in-depth spoilers?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

ecabney said:


> the source for those in-depth spoilers?


PWInsider is one of them


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

*WWE Tag Champions Primo and Epico defeated The Uso Brothers.* 

Seems like WWE needs a new team if they don't wanna become stale, since Air Boom is totally dead now, thanks to Bourne :I


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So that's how they use William Regal?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, Regal returns to tv and that's how they introduce him. 

Honestly, tell me Vince doesn't have something against the English.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> So that's how they use William Regal?


Regal is semi-retired, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good god Vickie & Regal trying to dance with the Funkasaurus :lmao


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Great! We'll see Regal this Friday!!  gonna love hearing his theme music!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

i lold at the Regal dancing with Clay bit .


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Okay this Brodus Clay stuff is seriously getting more awesome by the week,fuck I can't wait for that segment Regal,Vickie,and the funkasouras in one segment should be comedic gold.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Great, Regal returns to tv and that's how they introduce him.
> 
> Honestly, tell me Vince doesn't have something against the English.


Figured it only be a matter of time before YOU showed up to play Buzz Killington and ruin the party. We made it over 10 spoiler pages without hearing from you. Must be a first.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Regal has to be one of the most underutilized talents in WWE history, the guy had/has it all.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Regal has to be one of the most underutilized talents in WWE history, the guy had/has it all.


Sadly, yes :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Figured it only be a matter of time before YOU showed up to play Buzz Killington and ruin the party. We made it 10 spoiler pages without hearing from you. Must be a first.


I didn't say anything because nothing I cared about happened.

Well, somebody has to expose what's wrong with the things that are going on. It needs to be done, but of course, nothing's going wrong, right? Because Daniel Bryan is the world champion, which means SmackDown can do no wrong and is a magical land filled with pixies and blowjob milkshakes.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, somebody has to expose what's wrong with the things that are going on. It needs to be done, but of course, nothing's going wrong, right? Because Daniel Bryan is the world champion, which means SmackDown can do no wrong and is a magical land filled with pixies and blowjob milkshakes.


LOL, what?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Regal has to be one of the most underutilized talents in WWE history, the guy had/has it all.


Definately. He should be a hall of fame talent.


----------



## wrestlingfan4life2 (Jun 25, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> If that's the case, then that's bullshit. Just goes to show you how much WWE cares about the Divas Championship, or who's holding it.


So True... WWE seems to not care about their titles anymore. The I.C title, U.S title, Tag Team titles and the Divas title, all of these titles aren't defended often. Which they should be. They seem to only care about the WWE and Heavyweight title these days...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, somebody has to expose what's wrong with the things that are going on. It needs to be done, but of course, nothing's going wrong, right? Because Daniel Bryan is the world champion, which means SmackDown can do no wrong and is a magical land filled with pixies and blowjob milkshakes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll take being compared to a famous tv character a compliment. Thanks.

~_~



CMBryanDanielson said:


> LOL, what?


That was a fancy way of saying SmackDown sucks shit from a straw right now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Barrett got a win over Sheamus in a tables match. WWE is really behind Barrett since Sheamus has been very protected.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Barrett got a win over Sheamus in a tables match. WWE is really behind Barrett since Sheamus has been very protected.


Pyro is now happy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I knew Barrett would win, that signals that Sheamus is the one winning the Rumble.



> WWE is really behind Barrett


I don't see any proof.



> Pyro is now happy


I will NEVER be happy until Barrett is WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION.

But of course, he'll die before that happens.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Regal has to be one of the most underutilized talents in WWE history, the guy had/has it all.


Whilst I agree he's awesome his career in wwe has consisted of intercontinental champ, european champ, raw gm, commissioner, king of the ring, hardcore champ and tag champ ha. He's done a fair bit


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't say anything because nothing I cared about happened.
> 
> Well, somebody has to expose what's wrong with the things that are going on. It needs to be done, but of course, nothing's going wrong, right? Because Daniel Bryan is the world champion, which means SmackDown can do no wrong and is a magical land filled with pixies and blowjob milkshakes.


But of course










School is in session 8*D


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I knew Barrett would win, that signals that Sheamus is the one winning the Rumble.


I don't think it signals that. In fact, I bet it's going to set up a Sheamus/Barrett feud and match at WrestleMania.

This means Bryan gets Orton at WrestleMania.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's weird I knew Barrett was winning, not clean OBVIOUSLY even though it was a Table match god forbid Barrett beats Sheamus clean.


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> Any idea what he calls it?


He calls it Glenn (instead of "Kane").


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's weird I knew Barrett was winning, not clean OBVIOUSLY even though it was a Table match god forbid Barrett beats Sheamus clean.


Nobody is beating Sheamus clean in 2012, and I mean nobody.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

I would prefer not to have a blowjob milkshake actually. 

But Pyro's right, they could get a lot more use out of William Regal than they do. I think he's great in the little comedy bits they give him, but he's still good enough to make people look good in the ring. He's the semi-retired guy who should be giving Cody Rhodes a run.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> I don't think it signals that. In fact, I bet it's going to set up a Sheamus/Barrett feud and match at WrestleMania.
> 
> This means Bryan gets Orton at WrestleMania.


Oh, JOY. Bryan and Orton get to fight for the world title and Barrett has to job in a worthless filler match to a giant ghost. He should be fucking THRILLED.

I don't buy it anyway, Sheamus is still my Rumble pick.

Barrett really might as well just quit if they're not committed enough to give him the belt after he continually proves to be the high point of SmackDown. Wins over Sheamus and Orton without real progress means NOTHING.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> This means Bryan gets Orton at WrestleMania.


I thought Orton was gonna miss this years mania due to injury??


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, JOY. Bryan and Orton get to fight for the world title and Barrett has to job in a worthless filler match to a giant ghost. He should be fucking THRILLED.
> 
> He might as well quit if they're not committed enough to give him the belt after he continually proves to be the high point of SmackDown.


You really seem to be behind a guy who is above average on the mic at best.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> You really seem to be behind a guy who is above average on the mic at best.


And who would that be?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Barrett. Who else?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll take being compared to a famous tv character a compliment. Thanks.
> 
> ~_~


If this forum was a hospital, Pyro. If this forum was a hospital...


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, JOY. Bryan and Orton get to fight for the world title and Barrett has to job in a worthless filler match to a giant ghost. He should be fucking THRILLED.
> 
> I don't buy it anyway, Sheamus is still my Rumble pick.
> 
> Barrett really might as well just quit if they're not committed enough to give him the belt after he continually proves to be the high point of SmackDown. Wins over Sheamus and Orton without real progress means NOTHING.


If he couldn't get it by going over john cena and burying the undertaker in the ground, then I don't see how he would get it now. they should kick him back to the superstars. nobody cares about him and clearly wwe has no confidence in him at all.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't say anything because nothing I cared about happened.
> 
> Well, somebody has to expose what's wrong with the things that are going on. It needs to be done, but of course, nothing's going wrong, right? Because Daniel Bryan is the world champion, which means SmackDown can do no wrong and is a magical land filled with pixies and blowjob milkshakes.


I don't care what anyone says ever, you my friend are awesome and one of the best posters on WF. Love the honesty


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Barrett. Who else?


Shit just got serious...



WallofShame said:


> I don't care what anyone says ever, you my friend are awesome and one of the best posters on WF. Love the honesty


You think that now because you're relatively new. Try reading his negativity for a couple of years. You'll see where I'm coming from.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


>


lmao perfect!










and my personal favourite, which pyro will like I think


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Evolution said:


> You really seem to be behind a guy who is above average on the mic at best.


^^^^ This

Barret is comfortable on the mic but he is nowhere close to what people seem to think he is on the mic. As far as most his stuff goes, both in the ring & on the mic, he is the generic big-man brawler. Other than his english accent what actually makes him stand out from the crowd? If he was going to be established they needed to pull the trigger with Nexus & give him a cerebral HHH like gimmick much like Hunter's days with Evolution. Now I just find him boring no matter how hard I try to like him I just can't find a quality to invest in other than the typical "he should have been big but isn't" mentality many posters have.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> I thought Orton was gonna miss this years mania due to injury??


They've been adding him to show adverts recently, so they probably expect him back soon.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is SD like Raw roulette this week?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Barrett. Who else?


OH MAH GOODNESS, IT'S OWN!

And i'm curious if Barrett has average mic skills, who had good mic skills in WWE right now?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WallofShame said:


> I don't care what anyone says ever, you my friend are awesome and one of the best posters on WF. Love the honesty


Agreed. Probably doesn't hurt that I don't disagree with him too much as well.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

dabossb said:


> lmao perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> and my personal favourite, which pyro will like I think


Grumpy and Gran Torino are all well and good, but nothing suits Pyro better than House. We may end up hating everything he says, but at least half the time, we know it's the truth.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Teddy Long in the back fires Drew McIntyre. Santino begs for Drew's job back and challenges him to match. He spins the wheel and gets a Blindfold match. If Drew wins, he keeps his job


Oh my god I hate Santino Marella more then anyone in the world right now.


----------



## Hallop (Jul 26, 2011)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> If he couldn't get it by going over john cena and burying the undertaker in the ground, then I don't see how he would get it now. they should kick him back to the superstars. nobody cares about him and clearly wwe has no confidence in him at all.


huh?







vs







love bryan marks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Barrett. Who else?






IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> If he couldn't get it by going over john cena and burying the undertaker in the ground, then I don't see how he would get it now. they should kick him back to the superstars. nobody cares about him and clearly wwe has no confidence in him at all.


Nobody cares about him because he was buried for 10 god damn months and hasn't been given an appropriate push like a world title reign to get back to that level.

You don't need to tell me he'll never win the belt, I know that better than you do.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If only Barrett had the all around skills of Regal with that look, maybe he'd be credible as a title contender. Instead he'll languish in a feud with Shaemus, and put over Hornswaggle.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

A flag match? That got air time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Oh my god I hate Santino Marella more then anyone in the world right now.


Ughh, same.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, Drew is rehired.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Shit just got serious...
> 
> 
> 
> You think that now because you're relatively new. Try reading his negativity for a couple of years. You'll see where I'm coming from.


I do see where your coming from actually. I'm just a loving guy. I enjoy your comedic posts too.

*EVERYONE LIKE ME*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Santino vs Drew McIntyre blindfold match. It makes Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts look like Flair vs. Steamboat. Pure comedy. Santino wins with the Cobra. Guess Drew is fired again!


YES!


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

> Santino vs Drew McIntyre blindfold match. It makes Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts look like Flair vs. Steamboat. Pure comedy. Santino wins with the Cobra. Guess Drew is fired again!


lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What was the point of the blindfold match to just fire McIntyre again?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Drew just got buried


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> OH MAH GOODNESS, IT'S OWN!
> 
> And i'm curious if Barrett has average mic skills, who had good mic skills in WWE right now?


I said above average. He's good but not as ball-bustingly good as Pyro makes him out to be.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

dabossb said:


> lmao perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, he lost. Now what excuse do they make to NOT fire him this time?



> I said above average. He's good but not as ball-bustingly good as Pyro makes him out to be.


I rate him perfectly well. He's not even CLOSE to the level you're describing, which is Jericho/Punk level. He's great on the mic, better than you're giving him credit for and he's the best on the active SmackDown roster, but he's not "amazing" on the mic.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG what is the chosen one doing at the Impact Zone?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I said above average. He's good but not as ball-bustingly good as Pyro makes him out to be.


In todays WWE I'd rate him at #3 after Punk and Cena, not including Rock or Triple H. Not counting Y2J either seeing as well... he doesn't speak.

EDIT - forgot Christian, Barrett's at 4.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> 5. Santino vs Drew McIntyre blindfold match. It makes Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts look like Flair vs. Steamboat. Pure comedy. Santino wins with the Cobra. Guess Drew is fired again!


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

This is a horrendous storyline if they actually are thinking about going the MVP route with Drew. For his sake I actually hope his on the way out of the company. I'm sure TNA would pick him up or maybe even Japan seeing as he is able to put on quality matches.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I do feel bad that some people, and I emphasize only some, had to pay for tickets to see a flag match and a blindfold match. It's just needless filler.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> I do feel bad that some people, and I emphasize only some, had to pay for tickets to see a flag match and a blindfold match. It's just needless filler.


I'd pay to see McIntyre lose his job in the most embarrasing way possible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> I'd pay to see McIntyre lose his job in the most embarrasing way possible.


You and me both. If only he actually WERE losing his job.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Watch Drew beat Henry next week with a Big Show assist to keep his job, that would copy the MVP storyline entirely.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> I'd pay to see McIntyre lose his job in the most embarrasing way possible.


Kiss my ass match hasn't been used yet though... 8*D


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

A FLAG MATCH.

A BLINDFOLD MATCH.

aw this gon' be gud!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

If they're going to fire Drew, why didn't they do it at Superstars? why waste time on Smackdown?

So stupid.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You and me both. If only he actually WERE losing his job.


We can only hope.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Lumberjack match next. Mark Henry vs. Daniel Bryan for the World title. Match goes to no contest after The Lumberjacks attack both guys and Bryan leaves. Henry leaves also while the lumberjacks are fighting Rumble style. Sheamus starts throwing people over the top to show he can win the Rumble. The show ends with Sheamus standing tall in center of ring.


Sheamus ain't winning the Rumble.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Well im glad of all the clean wins Bryan is getting as champ yup he looks real credible.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess we know who ISN'T winning the Rumble now...don't we _fella_?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> Well im glad of all the clean wins Bryan is getting as champ yup he looks real credible.


You honestly thought he was gonna pin Big Show and Mark Henry clean?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> We can only hope.


Not if we intend on being realistic. Mcintyre was a complete and utter non entity on Raw and SmackDown for a year, if he were getting fired for real, he would've quietly been released with no fanfare made about it, instead, he returns to tv and gets placed in a storyline. That doesn't just happen, he's getting re-pushed by some means. As soon as he wins a match, he's probably going right back to the boring ass chosen one level he was at when Vince was calling him a future world champion.

EDIT ~ If this means Sheamus isn't winning the Rumble, I'm all for it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good lord if they pushed Sheamus any harder he'd be 2007 John Cena


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If we needed a sign that Sheamus wasn't winning, the ending proves it. I'm not sure why they needed to overbook the finish though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sheamus is winning the Rumble. Everybody saying Barrett is fooling themselves and will be disappointed as deserved.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^^but he did get some clean wins on Kofi and Rhodes


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

> 6. Lumberjack match next. Mark Henry vs. Daniel Bryan for the World title. Match goes to no contest after The Lumberjacks attack both guys and Bryan leaves. Henry leaves also while the lumberjacks are fighting Rumble style. Sheamus starts throwing people over the top to show he can win the Rumble. The show ends with Sheamus standing tall in center of ring.


LMFAO.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

What a dumb ending.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I am sick of Smackdown main event ending in no contest every week.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Aksana...was on SmackDown at some point. Spoilers just ain't showing it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Good lord if they pushed Sheamus any harder he'd be 2007 John Cena


It's a case where WWE refuses to be subtle about it. WWE doesn't need to push Sheamus that hard because he'll get over naturally. They don't need to make up for a loss by having him be the focus immediately after the loss.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well that was stupid. The crowd in Vegas should've kept their money for lap dances.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Winning™ said:


> Sheamus is winning the Rumble. Everybody saying Barrett is fooling themselves and will be disappointed as deserved.


I doubt anybody is honestly stupid enough to think Wade Barrett is going to win the Rumble. It's going to be Sheamus, Chris Jericho or Randy Orton, and those are the absolute, absolute, absolute ONLY people who even have the slightest hope.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

dukenukem3do said:


> ^^^^but he did get some clean wins on Kofi and Rhodes


His win on Rhodes was via roll-up after being dominated the entire match, hardly a decisive victory. I guess it counts as clean though.

He squashed Kofi though to be fair.



Amsterdam said:


> Aksana...was on SmackDown at some point. Spoilers just ain't showing it.


Why do you care? all she does is bad sexual innuendos with Teddy Long every week, it isn't entertaining at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If Orton doesn't return from injury and unless Jericho's entry is official, Sheamus is winning. Nobody else makes sense.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sheamus is going to win the Rumble.....FUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> If Orton doesn't return from injury and unless Jericho's entry is official, Sheamus is winning. Nobody else makes sense.


What about a babyface Christian?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I doubt anybody is honestly stupid enough to think Wade Barrett is going to win the Rumble. It's going to be Sheamus, Chris Jericho or Randy Orton, and those are the absolute, absolute, absolute ONLY people who even have the slightest hope.


Remember when you spent close to four months, if not a little more, telling everyone that McIntyre was winning MITB at Wrestlemania the year before last?

Yeah, me too. Excuse me if I don't listen to a word you say.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes










yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> Remember when you spent close to four months, if not a little more, telling everyone that McIntyre was winning MITB at Wrestlemania the year before last?
> 
> Yeah, me too. Excuse me if I don't listen to a word you say.


It's taken you this long?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Well that was stupid. The crowd in Vegas should've kept their money for lap dances.


Looking at the spoilers overall, the show doesn't look that good. The problem is the Roulette concept works best on a live show. You can't do a lot of surprises on a taped show since it gets leaked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DeeCee said:


> Remember when you spent close to four months, if not a little more, telling everyone that McIntyre was winning MITB at Wrestlemania the year before last?
> 
> Yeah, me too. Excuse me if I don't listen to a word you say.


Yeah, I do, that doesn't mean shit. MITB is completely wide open, the Rumble is NOT. It's always been closed between a very select few. If you're not smart enough to catch that by now, I don't know what to tell you.



Sarcasm1 said:


> What about a babyface Christian?


:lmao Not in a million years.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Well that was stupid. The crowd in Vegas should've kept their money for lap dances.


I gotta agree. For a special themed episode, "Sin City SmackDown" sounds like it didn't live up to it's expectations AT ALL.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Watch McIntyre will probably win MITB this year :lmao


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

STILL NO MATCH FOR THE RUMBLE??? THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THIS COMPANY. ANNOUNCE THE WORLD TITLE MATCH THE WEEK BEFORE A BIG 4 PPV?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> Watch McIntyre will probably win MITB this year :lmao


THAT spot was already pre-determined months ago...for Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Looking at the spoilers overall, the show doesn't look that good. The problem is the Roulette concept works best on a live show. You can't do a lot of surprises on a taped show since it gets leaked.


Its not even about being surprise though. They are putting pointless matches like flag and blindfold that does nothing in the future. The lumberjack match could've been good but they just had to turn it into another no contest. There wasn't really any progress to any storylines except for Drew getting fired.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sarcasm1 said:


> What about a babyface Christian?


Not a chance. His main event run is done, barring occasional main event title matches. That heel turn really fucked him up because nobody wanted it and it made no sense whatsoever. Plus, the whiny bitch gimmick didn't work now than it did then in 2001 because he was a young gun back then. Now he's a veteran looking like a bitch. 

He's not winning.

Orton, Jericho, and Sheamus are the only possible, sensible, logical Royal Rumble winners this year. Nobody else comes close.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> STILL NO MATCH FOR THE RUMBLE??? THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THIS COMPANY. ANNOUNCE THE WORLD TITLE MATCH THE WEEK BEFORE A BIG 4 PPV?


Well, that's what you get when Daniel Bryan is the world champion. The company loses focus. You won't see Punk have that problem.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> THAT spot was already pre-determined months ago...for Cody Rhodes.


It's the worst kept secret in WWE that Dolph and Cody are winning MITB, it's SO obvious. Almost too obvious, hmmm.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-Who was blindfolded in the McIntyre match? If it was Santino then yikes.

-Ted/Hunico would be a good match on its own so making it a flag match is a stupid way to cheapen it. Cheap way to get Ted over with the chest-pounding patriots and nothing more.

-How pissed must the Usos be that they keep getting overlooked for the tag titles? Not taking anything away from Primo and Epico but damn.

-Why exactly is Jinder Mahal involved with Barrett/Sheamus again? This guy was getting jobbed out beyond belief a few months ago and is now inexplicably working with main event talents?

-I don't really want to see Rhodes feud with Gabriel but I guess it's a decent filler until his Mania program is revealed. Hopefully he drops the IC strap shortly after WM so he can start working at the top of the card.

-I love what they're doing with Danielson. Yeah it would be nice to see him pick up wins but it's just not going to happen the way that Show and Henry are booked so escaping with the belt without really doing much is going to draw him some great heat. The opening promo sounds interesting.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's the worst kept secret in WWE that Dolph and Cody are winning MITB, it's SO obvious. Almost too obvious, hmmm.


I see where you're going with this, but it's the truth. Ziggler and Rhodes have been the #1 choices to win Money in the Bank since LAST YEAR'S Money in the Bank.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

With the endings of the Smackdown main events over the weeks since Bryan won the championship, I think its going to be a 3-way cage match at the rumble for the title with Show and Henry kicking the shit out of each other and Bryan sneaking out of the cage while they do so.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> With the endings of the Smackdown main events over the weeks since Bryan won the championship, I think its going to be a 3-way cage match at the rumble for the title with Show and Henry kicking the shit out of each other and Bryan sneaking out of the cage while they do so.


Sounds likely.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dolph, from the looks of Monday last night, will possibly have some sort of program with Mick Foley at Wrestlemania that further elevates him.

Cody will most likely feud with his brother leading to Wrestlemania.

If the MITB match is returning at Mania (which is dumb since the MITB PPV is still around unless the MITB winner must cash it in at the event against the World champion.), Barrett would be the most likely winner but if it ain't returning, Barrett isn't doing shit at Mania.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

I dint expect Bryan to win clean but its getting repetitive, I guess wwe doing this to gain him heat but hes no hhh 2000 like a lot of his marks think he dosent have the credibility. Why people think sheamus is not winning because of the ending. ADR made it clear he was winning over ad over and he did.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I see where you're going with this, but it's the truth. Ziggler and Rhodes have been the #1 choices to win Money in the Bank since LAST YEAR'S Money in the Bank.


Del Rio takes a cake for an obvious MITB win but I dunno, I'd like to think Barrett will be a World Champion without MITB and there isn't really anybody other than Rhodes.

Ziggler should be a shoe in for Raw's, which means he probably won't win it.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, that's what you get when Daniel Bryan is the world champion. The company loses focus. You won't see Punk have that problem.


You keep calling people stupid for not seeing the "obvious" results to future matches, that are nothing more than your own guesses, so it baffles me that you can't see that the WHC at the rumble is going to be a triple threat match between Bryan, Henry, and Big Show, since Bryan's matches against both of them were No Constests.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Evolution said:


> You really seem to be behind a guy who is above average on the mic at best.


Isn't that usually his M.O. (Miz and Kennedy mark)?

But this looks to be a good smackdown with Bryan opening and closing the show. I'm so glad they got some faith in this guy. Most of the matches look fun although it's the same feuds we've been seeing for weeks now.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like Sheamus is winning the Rumble. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

djmaza said:


> You keep calling people stupid for not seeing the "obvious" results to future matches, that are nothing more than your own guesses, so it baffles me that you can't see that the WHC at the rumble is going to be a triple threat match between Bryan, Henry, and Big Show, since Bryan's matches against both of them were No Constests.


Who the fuck said I can't see that? OF COURSE that's going to be the world title match, I could've told you that in December.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WHAT KIND OF FUCKING ENDING IS THAT?

Okay, I guess they have to put over the Rumble, but at the expense of the main event. And the show ends with Sheamus standing tall after a title match just ended, thus meaning he's more important than the world champion and a former world champion.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> WHAT KIND OF FUCKING ENDING IS THAT?
> 
> Okay, I guess they have to put over the Rumble, but at the expense of the main event. And the show ends with Sheamus standing tall after a title match just ended, thus meaning he's more important than the world champion and a former world champion.


Sheamus is quite the conundrum. In the past year, I've never seen a babyface pushed so hard, yet be so irrelevant at the same time. He hardly ever loses anymore, yet he has barely sniffed a title shot of any kind. How anybody thinks he's winning the Rumble at this point is out of their mind. Common sense should tell us that he's nothing but a predictable red herring. The real winner is obviously Chris Jericho, a returning Randy Orton, or someone completely unexpected.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I've never thought once Sheamus is going to win the rumble as a matter of fact i am 100 percent sure he won't.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Can WWE be more obvious but as much as I don't want it to be Sheamus that ending confirms it horrible ending btw


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

well at least they're having no-contest/dq finishes on free tv instead of ppv's. Word to Mark Henry


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *I doubt anybody is honestly stupid enough to think Wade Barrett is going to win the Rumble*. It's going to be Sheamus, Chris Jericho or Randy Orton, and those are the absolute, absolute, absolute ONLY people who even have the slightest hope.


I'm that stupid! I still think Wade is winning. I'm in the unfortunate position of not only _wanting_ Barrett to win but also _predicting_ his victory, thus setting myself up for a possible big fat disappointment. 

At this point giving the Rumble win to Sheamus would be a disaster of epic proportions. It would feel forced and predictable and I'd like to think that creative is _slightly_ better than that. Sheamus will enter in around number 15 and last until the final four but there's no way he's winning. A second Orton victory is plausible but highly unlikely. I won't be surprised if Jericho wins either but I'm sticking with Barrett. He's carried himself with grace and dignity both as a top heel (throughout the Nexus angle) and as a midcard jobber in 2011 after being literally buried by Cena. I think his reliability has been duly noted by the higher ups and that he's being groomed for a giant leap forward. 

I'm the only person on this forum who predicted the Daniel Bryan MITB win so stick that up your ass and smoke it. (That's directed at everybody, not just Tyrion).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> At this point giving the Rumble win to Sheamus would be a disaster of epic proportions. It would feel forced and predictable and I'd like to think that creative is _slightly_ better than that.


Since when is creative against doing the predictable thing? 



> Sheamus will enter in around number 15 and last until the final four but there's no way he's winning. A second Orton victory is plausible but highly unlikely. I won't be surprised if Jericho wins either but I'm sticking with Barrett. He's carried himself with grace and dignity both as a top heel (throughout the Nexus angle) and as a midcard jobber in 2011 after being literally buried by Cena. I think his reliability has been duly noted by the higher ups and that he's being groomed for a giant leap forward.


I wouldn't say highly unlikely for Orton. It's true that we haven't had a repeat winner in 10 years, but considering the Rumble is in Orton's hometown (I know guys get screwed in their home town all the time, but Punk didn't in Chicago, so...you never know) and WrestleMania is on his birthday, I don't think it's at all implausible that Vince would stoop this low as to have Orton win. Besides, Barrett has mentioned Orton too many times. He's showing up at the LEAST. As for Jericho, we already KNOW it's Punk vs Jericho at WM, we know it, so that makes it VERY easy to predict Jericho as the winner and being that Jericho has never won a Rumble in his career, he's a prime winner, because WWE seems to treat the Rumble now like a gift to their main eventers.

You honestly, sincerely believe that a heel is going to win a babyface style match 2 years in a row? Highly, highly unlikely. And if Jericho wins, he's a different situation because he hasn't officially gone heel even though he obviously is, and he's a legend so it's a bit of a difference circumstance, but basically a repeat of when Del Rio won it last year? I don't believe it for a second. Then again, I wouldn't believe Barrett winning it if he was the only person who was even participating, as far as I'm concerned, he'll never win the world title once in his entire career, which the Rumble practically guarantees now since the only people in the Rumble's history who have won it and then not won the title were Duggan and Studd, the first two, when the Rumble wasn't for anything and Luger when there were two winners and one had to come up short. So yeah, I'm not buying that. I'll believe this "giant leap forward" stuff when the belt is in his hands.



> I'm the only person on this forum who predicted the Daniel Bryan MITB win so stick that up your ass and smoke it. (That's directed at everybody, not just Tyrion).


Well, bully for you. I predicted the WM 23 MITB a year before anybody was announced for it, big deal. MITB has proven that it can swerve people, as evidenced by Swagger, Kane and, indeed Bryan. You went away from the obvious pick and chose one of the only other people who realistically could've held it. Now if you had predicted Evan Bourne and got it right, I might be a little more impressed...


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Since when is creative against doing the predictable thing?
> 
> You honestly, sincerely believe that a heel is going to win a babyface style match 2 years in a row? Highly, highly unlikely. And if Jericho wins, he's a different situation because he hasn't officially gone heel even though he obviously is, and he's a legend so it's a bit of a difference circumstance, but *basically a repeat of when Del Rio won it last year?* I don't believe it for a second.


It's not a repeat of last year. Last year they gambled on pushing Del Rio in spite of the fact that he hadn't yet proven his worth. They likely learned from their mistake. However, Barrett _has_ proven himself time and time again and he's ready to "take the ball", as it were. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, bully for you. I predicted the WM 23 MITB a year before anybody was announced for it, big deal. MITB has proven that it can swerve people, as evidenced by Swagger, Kane and, indeed Bryan. You went away from the obvious pick and chose one of the only other people who realistically could've held it. *Now if you had predicted Evan Bourne and got it right, I might be a little more impressed*...


Only a crazy person would have predicted Evan Bourne to win MITB. I predicted Daniel Bryan based on his show-stealing PPV appearances from Summerslam 2010 through the rest of the year (vs. Miz, Miz/Morrison, Ziggler). He proved that he can reliably deliver a solid match and deserved a major title. 

Barrett's strengths are his impeccable mic skills, size and overall presence. He may not be a dynamo in the ring but his consistency and dependability are invaluable assets in today's environment. If the WWE is truly interested in making new stars then he _should_ and (I predict) _will_ win the Royal Rumble and become the dominant heel many of us have been waiting for. 

On the other hand I may be foolishly optimistic.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A boring and dumb ending for this week's Smackdown, I now know that Sheaums is winning the Rumble for sure.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> It's not a repeat of last year. Last year they gambled on pushing Del Rio in spite of the fact that he hadn't yet proven his worth. They likely learned from their mistake. However, Barrett _has_ proven himself time and time again and he's ready to "take the ball", as it were.


Be that as it may, it's still an up and coming heel winning a match traditionally held for babyfaces to win. Believing that happens 2 years in a row is a stretch, a massive one for Barrett.



> Barrett's strengths are his impeccable mic skills, size and overall presence. He may not be a dynamo in the ring but his consistency and dependability are invaluable assets in today's environment. If the WWE is truly interested in making new stars then he _should_ and (I predict) _will_ win the Royal Rumble and become the dominant heel many of us have been waiting for.
> 
> On the other hand I may be foolishly optimistic.


You are foolishly optimistic, be assured of that.

I know what his strengths are, but the fact is, if Barrett was ever going to do anything major, they wouldn't have dropped the ball on him when he was in Nexus. That is a push that will make a GUARANTEED star.....IF the company believes in that person. 

They chose not to create a new star. Perhaps because Vince hates the English, which is a perfectly reasonable explanation, given how he's treated someone as unbelievably talented as William Regal worse than he EVER has a guy like Christian, who it's consistently reported he "hates". Perhaps because Barrett doesn't play politics and work out with the bosses son in law like Sheamus. Whatever the reason, they made it clear that he's not somebody who has a major future in the company. NXT season 1 was 2 years ago, and the guy who won it hasn't accomplished shit, and the world champion is the guy who finished LAST. If that doesn't tell you everything you need to know...


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Be that as it may, it's still an up and coming heel winning a match traditionally held for babyfaces to win. Believing that happens 2 years in a row is a stretch, a massive one for Barrett.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Barett has been spoon fed from his debut. From being a nobody to winninG NXT,being the Main Star of Raw with Nexus & feuding with the biggest guy in Cena. He was The main focus on Raw.

There is no proof that Barett is not playing politics. HHH endorses him publicly & there is no proof to not say that he is sucking up to HHH as much as Sheamus anyway.

It's a lock that Orton is winning the Rumble in his home town & Barett is taking the Title at Elimination Chamber & Main Eventing Mania (one of the ME's).

Anyways you dont have any sense because for you the barometer or talent or success should be defined by who won a ridiculous content like NXT & who came last.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I hate this theory that anyone who is friends with HHH is politicking. When the british trio of Barrett, Sheamus and Mcintyre came over to america they all became very close to HHH. Maybe HHH got to know them when they moved over and OH MY GOD maybe they became friends


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hornswoggle vs. Rhodes?

Regal dancing?

WTF?!?!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I want Orton to win the rumble so bad to see this board implode with nerd rage

:lmao


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> I want Orton to win the rumble so bad to see this board implode with nerd rage
> 
> :lmao


If Orton wins the rumble he'll be the cause of kiddies first orgasm right here.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> If Orton wins the rumble he'll be the cause of kiddies first orgasm right here.


:lmao

Who says they havent already over Orton


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Last week's tapings looked like a long episode of Superstars only with a World Title main event tacked on at the end. This one looks like a long episode of Superstars with the Raw Roulette gimmick thrown in & a World Title match attached to the end of it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dance offs? Really? Wow. And people say Smackdown is the good show?*


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

On the Sheamus Royal Rumble stuff, I don't see him winning it to be fair. He's been in limbo since Christain got injured right at the beginning of the programme they were going to work together, so they've just kept him looking strong but without particularly going anywhere as not to mess up any Title feuds.

What would be perfect (& what I reckon WWE will be hoping for) is that Christian is fit enough for a surprise entry into the rumble who catches out Sheamus & eliminates him thus re-starting the feud that never really got going on his return.

As far as I see it, if Orton is fit enough he wins or Jericho depending on what exactly is going on with that particular idea of theirs at the moment.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Dance offs? Really? Wow. And people say Smackdown is the good show?*

















I'm sorry, what were you saying?


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

The reactions to the main event are hilarious. Yes, everyone, Bryan should have went over Henry clean, that makes sense. Honestly, what do you expect? Any match where Bryan is up against someone more than twice his size SHOULD end in a DQ or no contest or shenanigans or something. It's smart booking. You don't want to discredit your monster heel by jobbing him out to your smaller-sized champion, and you don't want said smaller-sized champion, who's on the verge of a full heel tilt himself, to cleanly go over your monster heel. Neither adding credibility to Bryan nor taking it away from Henry would be a good idea. The ending was fine the way it was, at least from what I'm reading. It keeps Henry strong and makes Bryan look like more of a chicken shit heel who doesn't deserve his title but keeps it anyway.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like a decent show. As cheesy as it sounds, this is a good way to get Clay over with the fans. A mini Clay/Regal feud? Hey, why not.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Be that as it may, it's still an up and coming heel winning a match traditionally held for babyfaces to win. Believing that happens 2 years in a row is a stretch, a massive one for Barrett.
> 
> 
> They chose not to create a new star. Perhaps because Vince hates the English, which is a perfectly reasonable explanation, given how he's treated someone as unbelievably talented as William Regal worse than he EVER has a guy like Christian, who it's consistently reported he "hates". Perhaps because Barrett doesn't play politics and work out with the bosses son in law like Sheamus. Whatever the reason, they made it clear that he's not somebody who has a major future in the company. NXT season 1 was 2 years ago, and the guy who won it hasn't accomplished shit, and the world champion is the guy who finished LAST. If that doesn't tell you everything you need to know...


Right now logic dictates either a face from SD, or a heel from RAW will win the Rumble, considering the World Champs of each brand. Ofcourse they might have a different idea in mind, like Ziggler winning the WWE Title at the Rumble (doubtful), or Sheamus/Orton winning the World Title at the EC PPV. Barrett is a very unlikely winner, yes.

I highly doubt Vince "hates" the English, why would he hire them? Why did he even push Barrett to the top a few weeks after he made his debut? Also, Regal has held many titles in the WWE, and despite fucking up several times with the Wellness Policy, and having an alcohol addiction back in the day, they still kept him under contract and offered him help. Regal has said numerous times he loves the WWE and Vince for what they did for him. Yeah, Vince definitely hates English  Not to mention last time Regal got a big push he screwed it up by violating the policy. And don't bring up Randy Orton here for god sakes.

Vince doesn't "hate" Christian either, that much is VERY clear. I only read one dirt sheet report about it, which was clearly fabricated or taken out of context. He left the WWE on good terms, went to TNA, came back and immediately received a long ECW Title reign. 2011 was a great year for him too. You need to stop acting like you know what Vince thinks, and who HHH is buddies with because it's getting ridiculous. I hope one day we'll find out Barrett was friends with HHH as well, and you'll suddenly have no excuse. You know who else was good friends with him? Justin f'n Credible.

Lastly, NXT clearly doesn't mean anything as the past seasons indicated. Kaval is gone and Alex Riley was the true winner. Bryan went out first because that was part of his storyline. Johnny Curtis won NXT as a babyface and was supposed to get a tag titles shot with the Truth and didn't receive it. He's now wrestling on NXT every week with a weirdo gimmick. You can't base anything on how NXT went. Hell, the fact a heel won NXT says enough, because that means WWE management chose him to win, whereas the other seasons were more based on fan votes (Kaval, Curtis winning).


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Wade Barrett beats Sheamus after putting him through a table which should lead to Sheamus being 'injured'. But instead they have Sheamus being superman and throwing everyone over the top rope to end the show, no logic in WWE these days.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Way for them to kill my interest in Sheamus/Barrett and Bryan/Henry after they were announced last week by adding shitty stips to them. Finish to the main event sounds terrible.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Wade Barrett beats Sheamus after putting him through a table which should lead to Sheamus being 'injured'. But instead they have Sheamus being superman and throwing everyone over the top rope to end the show, no logic in WWE these days.


This is why i've gone off Sheamus they book him to always win ala Cena and thats gonna backfire when fans turn on him too


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

dunno what to think of this show
good that bryan gets a lot of heat


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The way they are pushing Sheamus shows they haven't learned yet what happens when you shove a guy down the fans' throats (Cena).


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> The way they are pushing Sheamus shows they haven't learned yet what happens when you shove a guy down the fans' throats (Cena).


Someone worth around $106 million dollars in retail value?

Although I actually don't think they're shoving Sheamus down anyone's throat purposely. I honestly think they don't really have an idea what to do with him, but know they want to keep him looking strong.

It's not great, but I don't think it is what you say it is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOLed at the Titus thing. So many no contests for DB, I like that he is defending the title a lot though. I hope his first PPV title defense goes well.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Rua said:


> On the Sheamus Royal Rumble stuff, I don't see him winning it to be fair. He's been in limbo since Christain got injured right at the beginning of the programme they were going to work together, so they've just kept him looking strong but without particularly going anywhere as not to mess up any Title feuds.
> 
> What would be perfect (& what I reckon WWE will be hoping for) is that Christian is fit enough for a surprise entry into the rumble who catches out Sheamus & eliminates him thus re-starting the feud that never really got going on his return.
> 
> As far as I see it, if Orton is fit enough he wins or Jericho depending on what exactly is going on with that particular idea of theirs at the moment.



Honestly, I hope that does not happen. I dont want another Sheamus/Christian feud. We all know it would just be Christian jobbing to Sheamus in every match they have again.


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh God, the first time Regal is on Smackdown in ages and this is what happens


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Sparta101 said:


> Honestly, I hope that does not happen. I dont want another Sheamus/Christian feud. We all know it would just be Christian jobbing to Sheamus in every match they have again.


I would have hoped it was to be a bit more to & fro' than that, but I suppose ultimately Sheamus would have to win out. There's no one really else for him, & with Brian going Heel who is there for Christian to feud with when he gets back? Although he may come back as a Face I suppose.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Dance offs? Really? Wow. And people say Smackdown is the good show?*


This usually doesn't happen on Smackdown.



Amsterdam said:


> Sheamus is quite the conundrum. In the past year, I've never seen a babyface pushed so hard, yet be so irrelevant at the same time. He hardly ever loses anymore, yet he has barely sniffed a title shot of any kind. How anybody thinks he's winning the Rumble at this point is out of their mind. Common sense should tell us that he's nothing but a predictable red herring. The real winner is obviously Chris Jericho, a returning Randy Orton, or someone completely unexpected.


Yeah, considering how often the WWE has had red herrings for the Royal Rumble, Sheamus probably isn't going to win. However, I feel that just makes it worse. A world title match is disrupted for a huge to break out, and that huge fight ends with Sheamus, a guy who probably isn't going to win, standing tall. If the show ended with just a huge brawl, then it might be better because at the Royal Rumble PPV the rumble is more important than the world title. Here, the WWE didn't just put over the PPV, but Sheamus as well, and though he might not win, at this particular moment he was made to look more important than the WHC.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

SmackDown is really suffering from the injuries right now. Just look at the guys being used. At this point they are only putting effort into the ME scene. I dont think they have any long term thing for most of the guys, they are just there until the other wrestlers return :

Rey Mysterio - Around Wrestlemania at best.
Sin Cara - Around Wrestlemania at best.
Randy Orton - Should be back soon.
Christian - Should be back soon.
Undertaker - Should be back at the show after EC at the very latest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm interested in Ted/Hunico, Bryan/Henry and Barrett/Sheamus.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol @ Sheamus no-selling going through a table


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ecabney said:


> lol @ Sheamus no-selling going through a table


Yeah, its usually the kind of thing that ends careers.

Liking the interesting main event angle for once. This Henry, Danielson and Big Show storyline is actually pretty interesting. I may have to start tuning into Smackdown for these things


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yeah, considering how often the WWE has had red herrings for the Royal Rumble, Sheamus probably isn't going to win. However, I feel that just makes it worse. A world title match is disrupted for a huge to break out, and that huge fight ends with Sheamus, a guy who probably isn't going to win, standing tall. If the show ended with just a huge brawl, then it might be better because at the Royal Rumble PPV the rumble is more important than the world title. Here, the WWE didn't just put over the PPV, but Sheamus as well, and though he might not win, at this particular moment he was made to look more important than the WHC.


If creative had planned on plugging in the Rumble match, they could've had the lumberjacks fight each other in another match. A main-event for the world title at the end of the show is definately not the most appropriate time.

But then again, it just goes to show us that the Royal Rumble PPV is the ONE pay-per-view of the year where the world title fueds aren't very important, and play second fiddle to the Rumble itself.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> If creative had planned on plugging in the Rumble match, they could've had the lumberjacks fight each other in another match. A main-event for the world title at the end of the show is definately not the most appropriate time.
> 
> *But then again, it just goes to show us that the Royal Rumble PPV is the ONE pay-per-view of the year where the world title fueds aren't very important, and play second fiddle to the Rumble itself.*


I'm pretty sure people had figured that out when Hardcore Holly had a title shot against Lesnar in 2004


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Dance offs? Really? Wow. And people say Smackdown is the good show?*


William Regal dancing > Perez Hilton talking

Just saying.


----------



## mrbateman (Jun 28, 2011)

Does someone know who pinned who in the tag team match?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> William Regal dancing > Perez Hilton talking
> 
> Just saying.


I dont see why dancing in wrestling = bad

You have your serious shit, you have your wrestling, and you have your entertainment skits. Vince has always been this way


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

redeadening said:


> *I dont see why dancing in wrestling = bad*
> 
> You have your serious shit, you have your wrestling, and you have your entertainment skits. Vince has always been this way


Alot of people in the IWC take shit way too seriously. That's why.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Seems like a pretty poor show. Did I just totally miss the announcement or was there none given but when was this smackdown a "raw roulette" style show?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

redeadening said:


> I'm pretty sure people had figured that out when Hardcore Holly had a title shot against Lesnar in 2004


Ugh don't remind me that match sucked badly...


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Seems like a pretty poor show. Did I just totally miss the announcement or was there none given but when was this smackdown a "raw roulette" style show?


Oh come on, they said multiple times it was taped in Las Vegas. It was pretty much a given that it would feature the roulette.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Dat Heel Heat! 



> The show opened with Daniel Bryan basically repeating himself from his speech at Raw. He announced that Big Show was not here, which we knew to be untrue because he was live on local radio this morning. Bryan repeatedly called Big Show a coward for not attending. *Bryan was met with non-stop boos*


and



> Henry entered to cheers, *while Bryan nearly was booed out of the place*. Lumberjack. 20 Superstars surrounded the ring. Henry absolutely tossed Bryan all over the place. Eventually, Bryan managed to get Henry out of the ring, at which point a mini riot ensued. While Bryan was in the ring, Rhodes rushed Bryan in the ring and was soon followed by others. Henry made it back into the ring, tossed everyone out of the way to get back at Bryan, at which point everyone rushed the ring and a Rumble ensued


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

The dark main event after last night's WWE SmackDown tapings in Las Vegas saw Daniel Bryan defeat Big Show in a Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Title. Wade Barrett and Heath Slater ended up coming down but Sheamus made the save and helped Big


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Dat Heel Heat!
> 
> 
> 
> and


thats awesome

take that haters

:lmao he didnt even do something heelish at least not obviously heelish


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> thats awesome
> 
> take that haters
> 
> :lmao he didnt even do something heelish at least not obviously heelish


Could always be that people legitimately don't like the idea of him as a champion and don't want to see him hold a world title. Just saying...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Doesn't look like a very good show.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Could always be that people legitimately don't like the idea of him as a champion and don't want to see him hold a world title. Just saying...


he wasn't getting heat prior to his dickish behavior. If that was the case then Del Rio would've gotten a much more heat when he was champion.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Could always be that people legitimately don't like the idea of him as a champion and don't want to see him hold a world title. Just saying...


i think as long as he gets heat its ok

people want to see him get destroyed by show and henry and thats why they will tune in and maybe later on sheamus


----------



## Christohomer (May 12, 2010)

You know I really could See Bryan Vs Randy or Sheamus at Mania. All the guys on the roster know what Bryan can do plus Ed Koski head writer of Smackdown is a huge advocate of his! Plus Bryan is getting OVER as a heel. I remember when they said wouldn't make it at Mania sure enough he did. They might want to really show Bryans talent because Orton has had some great matches but he hasn't had that Career Defining Mega Match. Bryan could provide him with that.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Could always be that people legitimately don't like the idea of him as a champion and don't want to see him hold a world title. Just saying...


No one should want to see a heel as champ.

Bad ending for the Henry/Bryan match. I like that it allows him to keep the title but didn't like that it was just a catalyst to push the Rumble match. They should've been using it to see up the triple threat match that's been rumored.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*

(Mods, feel free to add this to the main spoiler thread, if you want.)

Source: Prowrestling Dot Net



> The show opened with Daniel Bryan basically repeating himself from his speech at Raw. He announced that Big Show was not here, which we knew to be untrue because he was live on local radio this morning. Bryan repeatedly called Big Show a coward for not attending. Bryan was met with non-stop boos.
> 
> Next was Teddy and Aksana at the roulette wheel. Cody Rhodes shows up and is asked to spin. He draws a "pick your opponent", and points to his right and says "I'll face him." Ezekial turned around and Cody says "not you" Behind Ezekial is Santino playing cards. Cody says "not you". Next to Cody is Hornswoggle. Cody says "yes, him" and Hornswoggle drops his jaw as the cards slowly fall out of his hands in fear or shock.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*

Bryan got non-stop boos? This man needs to hold the title for a while. That's very hard to do on Smackdown where the audience doesn't care at all.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*

Wha Mark Henry gonna try to catch someone running again?...bwahaha the ratings are going to be so damn high.


----------



## hello (: (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*

Love McIntyre being one of three remaining...

and loving that they had Ireland, Scotland and England as the last three in that brawl (Y)

also loving Danielson atm, he's absolute gold.. 3 retains in 2 weeks off sneaky tactics.. love it


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*

I thought cage matches were supposed to be no DQ


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*



Dark_Link said:


> I thought cage matches were supposed to be no DQ


They are :lmao

Bet the spoilers meant Bryan won after he ran away when McIntyre & Barrett attacked Show


----------



## Off-The-Ropes (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*

excuse my english but did you mean Gabriel dominated most of the match or cody :|?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*

hahaha they blindfolded the cobra puppet


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*

Someone should have told Cody Bryan's pretty much heel now  You'd have thought the crowd would be a giveaway haha.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Someone should have told Cody Bryan's pretty much heel now  You'd have thought the crowd would be a giveaway haha.


Daniel Bryan is the Napoleon Dynamite of the WWE. Even other heels don't like him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Someone should have told Cody Bryan's pretty much heel now  You'd have thought the crowd would be a giveaway haha.


Someone could have also told CM Punk that on RAW this week.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Who was the last active Wrestler to get as much heat as Bryan is Now? I think We are going back to Jericho in 2009/2010...


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Lol at Ezekiel Jackson playing Poker with Hornswoggle and Santino. And why would Cody pick Ezekiel when he beat him last week.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Sin City Smackdown, worst concept according to Henry. Booker T promoting WWE Tornado takedown playset Lmao.


----------



## GavWav (Jan 5, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> STILL NO MATCH FOR THE RUMBLE??? THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THIS COMPANY. ANNOUNCE THE WORLD TITLE MATCH THE WEEK BEFORE A BIG 4 PPV?


What the fuck is wrong with you? They announced the match at the end of the show for the Rumble, So why don't you wait and watch the show before coming on here and having a cry after reading 4 lines of spoilers.


----------



## GavWav (Jan 5, 2012)

For everyone wondering the show Did not end with Sheamus throwing everyone over the top rope, it ended with Bryan walking away with the Title and Teddy long confronting him out the back saying he will meet Big Show and Mark Henry in a triple threat cage match at the Royal Rumble. Has anyone here actually tried watching without reading the spoilers that are usually either a) wrong and b) give no critique of the quality of anything??


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The gimmicks hurt this show, Great White v Barrett was the only watchable thing after Dragon's opening promo, disappointing show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Watching Smackdown, Gabriel's aggression is impressing me, they let him get alot of offense in to, a push for him perhaps? he looked good.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So at the Rumble it's a triple threat Steel Cage match for the World Heavyweight Title. Bryan vs. Henry vs. Show.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Heel*'s showing the shorter international version... funny kiss in 4/5 and facepalm in 5/5

here is the longer 90 min version, this uploader has uploaded 7/9 parts already


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Michael Cole marking out on Funkasaurus dinosaur claws


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Watching Smackdown, Gabriel's aggression is impressing me, they let him get alot of offense in to, a push for him perhaps? he looked good.


I'd like to see Cody and Gabriel get given the time they do at house shows because they mesh very well together. Good, energetic pace and their movesets seem to complement each others tremedously.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Heel said:


> So at the Rumble it's a triple threat Steel Cage match for the World Heavyweight Title. Bryan vs. Henry vs. Show.


Yes, more chances for a smaller and faster opponent to escape :side:


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'd like to see Cody and Gabriel get given the time they do at house shows because they mesh very well together. Good, energetic pace and their movesets seem to complement each others tremedously.


One of the things I like about Gabriel is that he meshes well with everyone from Turkish Taz ripoffs to technical wrstlers/strikers to powerhouse brawlers partly because he changes up his movset accordingly. That said, Cody's pretty darn awesome at what he does so I would like to see Gabriel and he work together on PPV in a decent length match. Should be pretty awesome.

But since Gabriel did lose totally clean that might not be on the cards.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Yes, more chances for a smaller and faster opponent to escape :side:


I'm guessing that Show and Henry will have some massive collision that takes them both out, allowing Bryan to escape the cage as Champion. I really don't see anything other than Bryan retaining.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Heel said:


> I'm guessing that Show and Henry will have some massive collision that takes them both out, allowing Bryan to escape the cage as Champion. I really don't see anything other than Bryan retaining.


Yeah, that is what might happen, If Bryan loses the title at the chamber then I want him to use his re-match clause at Wrestlemania.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Another escape victory wont be exciting really. I'm hoping show or henry will beat the crap out of each other and injure one of them in process, bryan will grab the weakened part and snap it.


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

That was brilliant. There is no one better than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

lol at Bryan shoving Tyler Reks during the World Title match.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Also, apparently Brodus is the "only living, breathing, rompin',stompin', Funkasaurus in captivity." AWESOME!


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: DETAILED 01/20/2012 SmackDown spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Bryan got non-stop boos?...


It's been long overdue. Let's hope Creative heed the message


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Another escape victory wont be exciting really. I'm hoping show or henry will beat the crap out of each other and injure one of them in process, bryan will grab the weakened part and snap it.


He will be escaping the cage most likely as its the way he is being booked but hopefully he can make one of them tap but it seems doubtful.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

well watched it and actually liked the show
:lmao at blindfolding the cobra 
i really do hope bryan makes either show or henry tap at the rumble

Edit: Oh yeah anyone thinks Bryan will dump AJ for Kaytlin?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan would probably get face pop's if he made Show or Henry tap


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> well watched it and actually liked the show
> :lmao at blindfolding the cobra
> i really do hope bryan makes either show or henry tap at the rumble
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah anyone thinks Bryan will dump AJ for Kaytlin?


He probably is having an affair with kaytlin while still being with AJ which would get him more heat!
Hope he makes big show or Henry tap but he is a coward heel so probably not


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Impressed with Gabriel this week. I really am a big fan and wish they would do something more with him. His match with Rhodes was great, wish it could have been longer but it was very entertaining. I dont know why they dont do anything with Gabriel, I'm being serious when I say he could be a big star. Even though he's been pretty much jobbing for a year the crowd are really responsive to him. He's got such a likeable character and look and his style in the ring makes it impossible not to cheer for him. Push him!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I like how they're still saying Bryan is a nerd and can't get any girls even though he's had more divas than everyone else in the roster - the Bellas, Gail Kim and now AJ.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> I like how they're still saying Bryan is a nerd and can't get any girls even though he's had more divas than everyone else in the roster - the Bellas, Gail Kim and now AJ.


and maybe kaytlin now


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Decent Smackdown.

From what I can remember 

Cody vs Gabriel was pretty good. Gabriel is not bad at all in the ring. Has potential in terms of wrestling. Mic skills aint great but he isn't as abysmal as some people make out.

On that note. Please fuck off Horsnwaggle, I really hate that troll.

The tag team match was decent while it lasted. Would have been better if it lasted a little longer. WWE really need to sort the tag team division out now. Right now it's just Usos and Epico and Primo

Vickie and Clay.. some would call it entertaining. I would call it one of the most cringe worthy things I have ever seen. Horrible. I was actually expecting Eddie Guerrero's theme music to play for Vickie... man I wanna hear that come out one more time (R.I.P). William Regal bit saved it slightly.

Wade Barrat vs Sheamus - match of the night.

Ted Dibiase vs Hunico - wasted potential for Hunico. He should have won and waved the Mexican flag in everyone's faces. Missed opportunity for some heel heat.

Santino vs McIntyre. Stupid match. So bored of this McIntyre angle. Really bored. Sort it out. Is he fired or not? Jesus Christ. Santino calling him Macintosh was funny however.

Daniel Bryan vs Henry - an excuse to push the Rumble I guess. Did really hate Bryan's cheeky smirk as he walked out. Good he is getting some genuine heel heat.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Impressed with Gabriel this week. I really am a big fan and wish they would do something more with him. His match with Rhodes was great, wish it could have been longer but it was very entertaining. I dont know why they dont do anything with Gabriel, I'm being serious when I say he could be a big star. Even though he's been pretty much jobbing for a year the crowd are really responsive to him. He's got such a likeable character and look and his style in the ring makes it impossible not to cheer for him. Push him!


I honestly think they are planning on doing something with him. He's been facing Cody at House shows for months, and while they're not always indicative of what's going to happen, they do test run matches there. Additionally, they've been giving Justin regular screen time with an over guy (Hornswoggle) of late, another sign that they don't want him to be forgotten. I think he's going to be Cody's IC challenger at the Rumble. He won't win (he's blatantly facing Goldy at Wrestlemania) but a good showing would do wonders for his career. And given that he's got a good track record of having good matches when given the time to do so, that's pretty fucking likely.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Was a good show. Watch out for an Aussie flag when it airs tonight. My poor husband and daughter got stuck sitting in front of a ten yo girl who was marking the fuck out the entire show. She just did not shut up.

The pops for Sin City weren't very big at all, but I know in the lines there were no locals so I think most were visitors to NV.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

#1Peep4ever said:


> well watched it and actually liked the show
> :lmao at blindfolding the cobra
> i really do hope bryan makes either show or henry tap at the rumble
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah anyone thinks Bryan will dump AJ for Kaytlin?



I don't think that's where they're going at all. The thing that links Bryan and Kaitlyn together in that backstage segment is AJ. Kaitlyn is AJ's best friend and Daniel Bryan is AJ's boyfriend. There was no flirting between them and none of the nonchalance/arrogance in Bryan that we've seen from him in past weeks. Judging by their body language I would guess that Bryan and Kaitlyn were discussing AJ's condition. Then again since there was no audible talking it was probably a throwaway segment and not mean anything at all.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Impressed with this weeks Smackdown the tables match was really enjoyable and the way they finished the match kept the momentum going for both Barrett and Sheamus. The last match was great and Bryan is really starting to grow on me, Bryan "You can't touch me" to all the lumberjacks . 

Triple threat at the Rumble is as predicted and the only way I can see Bryan winning is either a double KO between Show and Henry or escaping the cage while they are busy fighting. Hoping they keep the belt on Bryan now because this heel turn is starting to pick up momentum and can only get better.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

How the hell is Bryan gonna keep the Title at the Rumble? I can't see him losing it until Elimination Chamber but have no idea how he'll retain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> How the hell is Bryan gonna keep the Title at the Rumble? I can't see him losing it until Elimination Chamber but have no idea how he'll retain.


Escape from the cage, obviously.

Daniel Bryan doesn't deserve to copy the second greatest WWE Champion in history, but this would be the most suitable ending for the character that he's portraying right now, and I think 7 years is long enough that most people won't remember the finish.






Most awesome cage match finish ever.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> How the hell is Bryan gonna keep the Title at the Rumble?


I'd have thought he had more of a chance against both of them than just one of them. They take each other out, he escapes the cage. 

If the match was real life, I'd bet money on Bryan winning. Before anybody hit anybody, he'd probably be able to get up to the top of the cage and over before Show or Henry could get anywhere near him.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Best episode in a while

A lot of stuff going on on SD right now


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Was I the only one who heard sexual chocolate chants by the way?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Smackdown always look bad on paper but its pretty decent most of the time.


----------



## diestra408 (Jan 20, 2012)

Heel said:


>


Thank you, i don't see this day
Daniel Bryan Heel Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not bad. Still think the ending wasn't good. I liked that D Bryan was taunting and assaulting the lumberjacks and then telling them not to touch him. I also like how they're using the word 'Funk' to replace 'Fuck'.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Escape from the cage, obviously.
> 
> Daniel Bryan doesn't deserve to copy the second greatest WWE Champion in history, but this would be the most suitable ending for the character that he's portraying right now, and I think 7 years is long enough that most people won't remember the finish.
> 
> ...


I refuse to accept that was 7 years ago


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Michael Cole's laugh conveys no joy. It only ruins.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"What's next?! You gonna make me have a match on the _moon_?!?!"

Glorious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BTNH said:


> I refuse to accept that was 7 years ago


It hurts, doesn't it? I miss his reign more than anyone else.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> "What's next?! You gonna make me have a match on the _moon_?!?!"
> 
> Glorious.


Yeah lol, Teddy has a vendetta against both Christian and Daniel Bryan, making them defend their title every week till they lose it.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

William Regal back on proper WWE TV, loved it.

"How dare you mock this buxom wench!"

He actually looks like he's lost some weight too, maybe he's getting ready for one last run. I can dream.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Props to Vickie and the writers for paying homage to Seinfeld


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Yeah lol, Teddy has a vendetta against both Christian and Daniel Bryan, making them defend their title every week till they lose it.


Teddy no longer has Undertaker or Orton to sic on them


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

watching smackdown. Holy shit Booker checdked Cole during Rhodes v Gabriel. I'm enjoying Cole being put in place, bit by bit. Just hope I'm not getting delusional Also, Henry is a beast. Cut himself off from swearing at Teddy.

People best mention it, but look at how Brodus turned that chance to become heel upside down. Good for you, right?

Man, Usos and Dem Rico Boyz have NO fans in Vegas. Fake cheers naturally spotted by me for the first time. Guh, how many times is Teddy gonna say 'uhhh' tonite? Na na na na.

DBD is a GREAT heel. Even Booker had to laugh at him.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Escape from the cage, obviously.
> 
> Daniel Bryan doesn't deserve to copy the second greatest WWE Champion in history, but this would be the most suitable ending for the character that he's portraying right now, and I think 7 years is long enough that most people won't remember the finish.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% but its at the rumble and i dont see this match being on before the rumble =/ so they wont do it


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

How come Teddy's Roulette Wheel doesn't have all tag team matches on it?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay! Lol noticed the edited booes.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> He actually looks like he's lost some weight too, maybe he's getting ready for one last run. I can dream.


It would be nice to see William Regal in one last feud.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The whole piped in stuff is annoying in my opinion.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Escape from the cage, obviously.
> 
> Daniel Bryan doesn't deserve to copy the second greatest WWE Champion in history, but this would be the most suitable ending for the character that he's portraying right now, and I think 7 years is long enough that most people won't remember the finish.
> 
> ...


They won't do that, breaking the ring would mean it would have to be the main event which it won't be.

I do agree he'll retain in a very dubious manner though.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice match right there. Cody is so awesome. It will be a travesty when he loses that belt.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

IT'S RATINGS!!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol mark henry you spin the wheel is your stupid idea


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

'Who you talkin' to, you spin the wheel, this is your idea!'

Mark Henry is great.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow that gay ass wwe new toy ring wtf happened to them ran outta idea? I remember I used to have the raw tintantron the one that would play somebody theme via magnetic way and the raw arena with a bunch of hardcore items and bout 20 wwe action figures.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Vickie is hot these days!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They won't do that, breaking the ring would mean it would have to be the main event which it won't be.
> 
> I do agree he'll retain in a very dubious manner though.


I know. I'm just saying that's a suitable ending because of the type of heel that he is, very cowardly, underhanded, weak. It would make sense that he retains only in some way where he got very lucky.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I know. I'm just saying that's a suitable ending because of the type of heel that he is, very cowardly, underhanded, weak. It would make sense that he retains only in some way where he got very lucky.


Or, he can also retain like this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Or, he can also retain like this.


I could see that if he does retain (still would not surprise me if he loses). You got over 1000 pounds in that ring at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

DiBiase is getting cheered, but nobody's mouth is open. How is this possible?! They wouldn't edit in cheers, would they?!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The Smackdown boos and cheers have been more noticeable lately. I remember there was a December episode of Smackdown that was horribly edited in.

Take a look at this video, if those are real then the crowd sounds really weird.

Skip to 47 secs, sounds like a squealing pig


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm starting to come around on Daniel Bryan, he's not as horrible as I thought, but his theme has to change..


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> I'm starting to come around on Daniel Bryan, he's not as horrible as I thought, but his theme has to change..


:shocked:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL everyone fucking hates DB, and Cole still does, and he escaped with his title again. DA fuck was Vickie doing? 0_o funny seg thou. Sheamus vs Wade was my highlight, love those 2. Ok SD. Missed the blind fold match, need to re watch it, because I heard Santino had some good crowed reaction and was really funny.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

If Cole started loving Bryan people would be like what the hell??? I think its smart that he's acting the same cause really D-Bryan isn't acting too out of character yet...


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL everyone fucking hates DB, and Cole still does, and he escaped with his title again. DA fuck was Vickie doing? 0_o funny seg thou. *Sheamus vs Wade* was my highlight, love those 2. Ok SD. Missed the blind fold match, need to re watch it, because I heard Santino had some good crowed reaction and was really funny.


A 3 minute match was your highlight?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was it only 3? Don't time matches, they're 2 of my faves, and have good chemistry. I liked the match, and hope for more from them.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SmackDown was alot better than expected this week. On paper, the spoilers for the show made it sound like shit, but Sin City SmackDown ended up topping this week's Raw, IMO. 

Oddly enough, Bryan vs. Henry for the WHC was my least favorite part of the whole show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> A 3 minute match was your highlight?


If it involves someone as great as Barrett throwing someone as annoying as Sheamus through a table, yes.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If it involves someone as great as Barrett throwing someone as annoying as Sheamus through a table, yes.


The Barret/ Sheamus match was awesome, definitely fave match of the night

also I am glad they didn't show Sheamus going Super Saiyan, still doesn't matter though


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow. Vickie channeling Elaine from Seinfeld in that segment with the little kicks. Like a full body dry heave set to music.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is it me or did the brogue kick totally miss Mahal due to him ducking like a bitch?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That wasn't you at all, I noticed that he totally didn't connect. It looked horrible.

Sheamus has never missed a Brogue Kick by my account so obviously it's on Mahal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mahal definitely had to get some heat for that. I'm surprised they didn't do a retake for TV.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I reckon Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks have potential to be a good tag team.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Mahal definitely had to get some heat for that. I'm surprised they didn't do a retake for TV.


I figured they would've just changed the camera angle.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Worse than the piped in cheers and boos was the edited commentary when Bryan raked Henry's eyes. It was pretty blatent.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Are they trying to turn Brodus heel? Why did he squish Regal? He got booed for that...


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Is it me or did the brogue kick totally miss Mahal due to him ducking like a bitch?


even the commentators knew that botch was sooo bad they facepalmed thus the silence


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty bad show tonight for the most part and Smackdown has been FALLING hard the last month and it keeps getting worse. What the hell is the deal with Daniel Bryan's title matches? The match quality isn't really good because he's working with guys like Henry and Big Show. The endings to the matches just make them even worse and make absolutely ZERO sense. How can Daniel Bryan just walk out of a title match? Why wont anybody just do that than? He even ran into the fucking General Manager and instead of being pissed and demanding to finish his main event TITLE MATCH...that stale fucking asshole Teddy Long just says "You have a triple threat at Royal Rumble playa..STAY UP..HOLLA!". 

So predictable and unexciting ending it makes me sick and totally disinterested. I used to stick up for Smackdown as I thought Raw was outclassed basically every week but Smackdown has fallen and Raw is easilly the best show at the moment. That's what happens when you have clowns like Daniel Bryan headlining your show and being the World Heavyweight Champion. This guy is the definition of a tweener and I hate tweeners, especially with the charisma of a doorknob. I don't blame Cole for not putting him over as a heel because he hasn't established anything other than saying he loves his girlfriend and she'll never be the same again...I swear this guy said NEARLY the same exact thing on Raw and Smackdown this week. Talking about exaggerating the bump that AJ took...never be the same again? come on now.

I'm a little confused on what they are doing with Drew Mcintyre exactly. He's already jobbed to SANTINO MARELLA twice. Yes people, Santino fucking Marella. Teddy Long was about to fire him but than changed his mind and I told myself that this was finally the beginning of perhaps Drew gaining some momentum. I watch the match and it's not only an embarassing blindfolded match but the only offense Mcintyre gets is on the damn RINGSIDE POLE. Santino hits him once and beats him...I guess being blind folded automatically makes you weaker and allows you to get knocked out on one hit. Appearantly that blind fold does magical wonders. I've heard and seen so many good things about Drew Mcintyre in terms of his in ring workrate and they force him to work a blind fold match SQUASH match against Santino? If this isn't leading up to something big for Mcintyre than WWE can go get fucked.

*Positives* about Smackdown tonight (don't want to be a debbie downer)

- Cody Rhodes beating some personality into Justin Gabriel. Still didn't work. 
- Wade Barrett going over Sheamus. Even though it was a tables match...it's nice to see Sheamus not squashing anybody for a change.

Thats it...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy crap!!!! Did i see....did i see Sheamus LOSE A MATCH?

:faint:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wade Barrett hasn't been pinned since October. I'm surprised nobody on here has brought it up, pretty awesome imo.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Justin Gabriel has ridiculous looking hair. It's hard to take him seriously.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Justin Gabriel has ridiculous looking hair. It's hard to take him seriously.


It seriously looks like he stuck a dead crow to his head


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Justin Gabriel has ridiculous looking hair. It's hard to take him seriously.


He was taken seriously while doing this entrance and jobbing. When your gimmick can be boiled down to "rediculously good looking guy" there's quite a bit of leeway between being just silly enough and too silly. Gabriel's still on the just silly enough side.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Wade Barrett hasn't been pinned since October. I'm surprised nobody on here has brought it up, pretty awesome imo.


I noticed that. Between Rhodes, Barrett, and Bryan it looks like WWE is finally trying to establish some top credible heels. The win over Sheamus solidified Barett's push.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Pretty bad show tonight for the most part and Smackdown has been FALLING hard the last month and it keeps getting worse.


It's been bad for a while now. Too many pointless filler matches that makes the brand look completely irrelevant. WWE does one or two things right and about fifteen things wrong. Bryan's heel character is literally the only thing interesting about Smackdown right now. But his character won't fully materialize until he gets done with Big Show/Henry and finds a better opponent.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like DiBiase was injured in Winnipeg last night.

Match #4- Cody Rhodes vs. Ted Dibiase for the I-C Title

Rhodes successfully defends his title after his swinging neck breaker finisher. After the pin, Dibiase looked like he was in pain and the referee made the "X" signal to the guy at ringside. Dibiase was holding his arm and had to be helped to the back.

Source: PW Insider

Tough break for DiBiase but maybe they can tweak his character some if he has to take some time off. He's an unnatural face and really needs to find a stronger character.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> It seriously looks like he stuck a dead crow to his head


lol. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> lol. I was thinking the same thing.


I guess Justin and Vickie attend the same hairdresser lol


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

whoa, SD wasn't that bad.

Very good promo from Bryan, fun match between Rhodes and Gabriel, Clay/Buxom Wench/Regal GOLD, fun flag match, Bryan goddamn shined in the main event.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought it was an enjoyable episode. Bryan was gold on the mic, Mark Henry was hillarious backstage, fun tables and flag matches,a hillarious Brodus/Regal segment and an enjoyable main event with Bryan again retaining.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally saw yesterday's Smackdown...

Was hoping when Bryan was on the mic Big Show or Mark Henry showed his face, but he didn't, but Bryan sure got allot of pops, especially since he is still a face.

- I'm getting a bit sick of the Aksana and Teddie Long 'romance', yes we get it now, she sleeps with the boss. Throw that women back in the ring where she belongs.

- I knew something was behind Cody choosing Hornswoggle for his match, the match was interesting but way to short, Gabriel needs to be pushed allot more, he has allot of potential.

- Epico, Primo vs the Usos's, another boring tag team match where of course Epic and Primo win again, why are these idiots being pushed? They are boring to watch and have no charisma at all. The Uso's showed better wrestling in this match than in all the matches i have seen from Epico & Primo.

- FUNKOSAURUS TIME! Vickie Guerrero shows up, EXCUSE ME! *balls retract into body* Vickie's dancing reminded me of Elaine from Seinfeld. William Regal showing his face? It's good that Brodus squashed him. "Somebody call his mama!" 

- Table match with Barret vs Sheamus, did not expect much from this fight, but this was a nice fight, the big backbreaker that Sheamus put on Barret after jumping over the table from the top ring turnbuckle, Barret surely will feel that one the next day.  Did not expect that stupid gimmick dude Mahal coming out to cause a distraction. Hasn't this guy seen the backside of Sheamus' foot enough already? Love how he finished him off right there, not the usual way Sheamus finishes someone.

- Ted Diabiase Jr. vs Hunico, flag match? Could have been better, what a short match.

- A blind folded match, interesting, when McIntyre hit his hand on the pole, i clinched, auts. And Santino winning? He surely is no longer is a jobber.

- A lumber jack match, looks like Yoshi Tatsu still is alive, is this guy on Superstars only these days? Cause i barely watch Superstars. But expected this match to end this way, with the title not exchanging hands, it was pretty funny to see Bryan being pushed almost outside the ring in the beginning and hearing Bryan say "Don't touch me!" and than hearing Barret reply in his over the top British accent "Ore what?". This was the first lumber jack match where i saw the lumber jacks beating the crap out of the two wrestlers and each other. 

- Some other stuff: The audience was nice, was into it, heels got good pops and faces good pop as well, even Santino! And i noticed that Michael Cole wasn't being that biased as he usually is, i think someone had a good long talk with him.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

@Necramonium Epico and Primo are "boring" because they are heels, too much flashy offense from them and they'll be cheered.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Just wanted to pop-in to say that Smackdown on Friday was the best Smackdown I've seen in a long time. Quite a few years, honestly. I was entertained from top to bottom. Seeing both a blindfold match and a flag match made me wax nostalgic big time. I also really enjoyed the lumberjack match and Cody Vs. Gabriel. I even got a chuckle or two from the dance contest.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Looks like DiBiase was injured in Winnipeg last night.
> 
> Match #4- Cody Rhodes vs. Ted Dibiase for the I-C Title
> 
> ...


I would be lying if I told you I gave a shit but I do hope Dibiase heals well and works on his promos while he's healing. That guy is god awful in every shape or form and he really needs to take a step back from Wrestling anyway. Take a good five month break and work on your charisma and develope a personality and return. I would say that he should return with his Million Dollar man gimmick as a heel but they have already tried that and he wasn't any more entertaining than he is now...he was still fucking boring as a HEEL. The only thing good for me is now I don't have to fast foward the 10 minute sleeper midcard match he has with some mexican jobber coming out with a bicycle every week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> @Necramonium Epico and Primo are "boring" because they are heels, too much flashy offense from them and they'll be cheered.


I swear some fans just like to shit on things for the sake of bitching


----------

